

Requesting feedback - Dubplate

Hey guys,<p>I'm new to HN. I'm just wondering how I'd go about requesting feedback on my site. It'd be invaluable to get some opinions from you guys, but I've posted in the past on a few relevant threads and been criticised as 'self-promoting', even through I was simply adding to the discussion.<p>Don't want to be branded as a spammer, so thought I'd ask first.<p>Thanks
======
lbotos
I looked at your comment history and every one was a marketing message. Just
for some context, everything you "added" to the discussion was about your site
selling brand experiences. It really came across as self-promotion and spam.
If you want feedback open an ASK HN or SHOW HN post asking for exactly that.

